# Auto close posts after x amount of inactivity



## BlandMeow (Dec 28, 2021)

Could posts that have say, a year without a reply, get shut down for further comments? A lot of people are necrobumping posts and cluttering up the forum.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Could posts that have say, a year without a reply, get shut down for further comments? A lot of people are necrobumping posts and cluttering up the forum.


Probably not anymore than you can stop stoners from doing it


----------



## BlandMeow (Dec 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Probably not anymore than you can stop stoners from doing it


I know it's possible to prune old posts, but that's not always a good thing. If a thread is good with a lot of info, better to leave it than prune.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 28, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Could posts that have say, a year without a reply, get shut down for further comments? A lot of people are necrobumping posts and cluttering up the forum.



I don't understand your resistance to old threads being bumped. That is the way a forum works, and why we have a Search feature. Rather than starting a new thread for info that is already here, members can search for the info they want, and then add something or ask a question.

I dig it when someone bumps a 10-year-old thread of mine.


----------



## BlandMeow (Dec 28, 2021)

Because someone answering a post from 2010 "helping" someone solve a problem that is likely not even on the forum anymore doesn't help anyone. Waste of time and clutters up the thread list for people asking questions for current issues.

All good, just suggesting something to improve the experience on the forum as a relatively new member. If a thread has so much value, make it sticky, otherwise, let them die.


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 28, 2021)

People get yelled at for bumping old threads and also for making the same threads over and over. So it’s a lose/lose


----------



## Milky Weed (Dec 28, 2021)

People just get yelled at around here  


Wattzzup said:


> People get yelled at for bumping old threads and also for making the same threads over and over. So it’s a lose/lose


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 28, 2021)

I've gleaned all sorts of useful tidbits from resurrected threads over the years so I don't mind them at all. The plants haven't changed but techniques and everything else used to grow them has and often not for the better.

What I am tired of is all the nOObs that won't take 10 min to research some inane question asked and answered a thousand times in this and other forums I've joined in the last dozen years.

Some offenders are:

How much you think I'll yield?
Do you think they're ready yet?
How many plants in X amount of space?
I know nothing about growing pot so please teach me everything. Usually without a 'please'.
Asking for help then ignoring or arguing about the help provided.

Lots more like that too. *sigh*


----------



## BlandMeow (Dec 28, 2021)

Maybe before they are allowed to post, they are subjected to a "study" period that only gives them access to the hand picked threads containing the basic tenants of growing a plant.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 28, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Asking for help then ignoring or arguing about the help provided.


This makes me want to rip someone's head off


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Could posts that have say, a year without a reply, get shut down for further comments? A lot of people are necrobumping posts and cluttering up the forum.


Why would you rob us of a tier 1 diagnostic?


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 28, 2021)

I just hate being 2 pages in before realizing it’s a 10 year old thread.


----------



## Astral22 (Dec 29, 2021)

BlandMeow said:


> Because someone answering a post from 2010 "helping" someone solve a problem that is likely not even on the forum anymore doesn't help anyone. Waste of time and clutters up the thread list for people asking questions for current issues.
> 
> All good, just suggesting something to improve the experience on the forum as a relatively new member. If a thread has so much value, make it sticky, otherwise, let them die.


Any info could still be useful years later. For example, i was searching about UV lights and found an old post where people kept posting new info for many years later. As i joined late, i got to read all the info in one place, and there were lots of updates that were gathered throughout the years. It wasn't an official important post either, it was just some guy asking for help with UV and people continued sharing their experience for a long time. It was not worthy of making it a sticky, but it's still valuable.

And for example let's say someone posts a picture in 2010 asking if his weed is moldy, and someone in 2020 replies with 'yes, it's moldy'. In 2030 someone might need a quick answer to check for mold and google will show that post as a result, it would still be helpful.
(Just a random scenario, it can be anything from plant problems, nutrients, equipment etc.)

I think this forum is very neat and tidy. The forum from my country is a huge mess, you can't even create new topics with questions. They will make 1 post for each topic and there are 10000 of pages with bunch of different questions on that post, it's a labyrinth.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2022)

*bump bump*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2022)

*confesion*

The bump actually wasnt all me. The baby has learned how to swipe phone screens and this laptop has a touch screen.

Every time I'm mid convo or even just lurking, he'll stop playing long enough to hobble over and start swiping the screen with this chubby little mitts...all the while giggling as I struggle to get control of my laptop.

Funny enough, this thread is where we landed


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 12, 2022)

Right! 

At least you didn't say that your dog ate it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Right!
> 
> At least you didn't say that your dog ate it.


They dont eat my laptops, they just drown them. 

With this pack of critters I have to be on guard at all times


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 12, 2022)

It brings me great joy when a new member goes off on someone who hasn't logged in for 6 years over a post they made 10 years ago. "You don't know anything about LED, you dumb MFer! Go ahead and waste electricity! I'm getting the same if not better results!"


----------

